# anyone do rocker arms yet?



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am thinking of doing a set of rocker arms on my '04. Has wnyone done them yet or had them done? Do you need to retune afterwards? And what are the best ones. I got a price of $540. for the arms and $150 for HD pushrods. All from comp cams. The motor it stock just an intake.


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*cheese*

wings


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

fiddler_red said:


> wings


???:confused


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well I ordered my 1.75 rocker kit from crane cams. gonna be do the install next week hopefully! arty:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm curious if rockers are just as effective as a cam swap, i'm told it is. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

From what they claim Crane says 15-20hp. And they work the best w/ their quick lift cam. Not that I want to get into doing a cam. I plan on running the car at cecil county one more time before the install. Then maybe a week after.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> I'm curious if rockers are just as effective as a cam swap, i'm told it is. Let us know how it goes.


No way can rockers be as effective as a cam. Installing a cam gives u more lift AND duration. Rockers just give you more lift.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Chrisco said:


> No way can rockers be as effective as a cam. Installing a cam gives u more lift AND duration. Rockers just give you more lift.


you see more time off the seat due to the "longer" ratio. not much but there is an increase in seen duration. 2-3 degrees


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would do the springs also. 
Adding larger ratio rocker arms increase lift and have minimal effect on duration because you are opening the valve sooner than it was before. I don't know what the stock lift on the ls1 off the top of my head but you can multiply it by 1.7(stock) to find out and then multiply 1.8 and that will give you how much approx lift you had gained.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

squrtdog50 said:


> Well I ordered my 1.75 rocker kit from crane cams. gonna be do the install next week hopefully! arty:


Are you sure its 1.75 or 1.85 stock is 1.7:1?


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

Gold Race Extruded Aluminum Roller Rocker Arms for LS1/LS6

Crane Cams Gold-Race, full-roller aluminum rockers for the LS1/LS6 engine family add up to 20 horsepower over stock! These rockers were designed for quiet operation and do not trigger the stock GM "Knock Sensor", which retards spark advance and reduces power output! They feature the exclusive Crane "Quick-Lift" design, which moves the valve off its seat quicker, initiating flow into the combustion chamber earlier, thereby increasing port efficiency and horsepower output! They are available in a complete kit (rockers, rocker studs, pushrod guideplates and pushrods) or separately, and are an easy bolt-on. They also clear stock Chevy LS1/LS6 rocker covers. Stock 1.7:1 and optional 1.8:1 ratios available.

This is right off crane's site. From what I'm being told the 1.8:1 arms olny good if you have a cam. this dosen't seem to change the lift ratio but the speed of it opening. But I could be wrong! :confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

squrtdog50 said:


> From what I'm being told the 1.8:1 arms olny good if you have a cam. this dosen't seem to change the lift ratio but the speed of it opening.


Not 100% true the changing rocker ratio allows you to add alittle more umph to any cam stock or aftermarket. Like you said it opens the valve alittle sooner but it also gives alittle more lift also. Like I said above you can figure out how much approx lift my multipling the new ratio. Think of it as more "levrage" the longer the arm on a fulcrum(maybe a poor example). I've added 1.6 rockers to cars in the past to take advantage of better flow in the head. Also I would do your valve springs along with everyting else you have listed.


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

So it's using less force to open the valves, is what your saying? I was in debate about the springs but I will do them also. So do you think it would be better to go with the 1.8's instead? (remember I'm not doing a cam...yet)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

squrtdog50 said:


> So it's using less force to open the valves, is what your saying? I was in debate about the springs but I will do them also. So do you think it would be better to go with the 1.8's instead? (remember I'm not doing a cam...yet)


I would do the 1.85 because you stock ones are 1.7's. Just like you had noted the 1.85 can net you 20 extra hp. Do the springs while you have the rockers off, the springs manditory keep valve float to a minimum, and protect you form the extra valvetrain stress. Stock springs are not up to the job of increased valve lift.


----------

